# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Devrimci Mustafa Kemal - Serdar Yıldırım

## Öztürk

DEVRİMCİ MUSTAFA KEMAL

Ağaçlara, taşlara, yapraklara, kuşlara
Denizlere, göllere, ırmaklara, çaylara
Gelip geçen yıllara, mevsimlere, aylara
Duygularım coşar, sel olur, seni sorarım.

Selanikim, Samsunum, Ankaram, İstanbulum
Karadenizim, Marmaram, Egem, Akdenizim
Başka izmleri boşver yeterli Kemalizm
Hedef zirve çünkü ben gerçek bir Türk genciyim.

Bir volkan gibi kabardım, kabıma sığamam
İlkelerinden başkasına gidip sığınmam
Sen varken uzakta yol gösterici aramam
Ben bu yurdu emanet ettiğin Türk genciyim. 

Serdar Yıldırım

----------

